# double black diamond advice



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

im goin to montana this upcoming week to snowboard at snowbowl, discovery basin, lost trail, and big sky
and disco has some sick looking double black diamonds on the back side of the mountains as well as others have 
double blacks too

i am a very experienced snowboarder, i can handle black diamonds with ease, and i am confident in my riding mechanics and ability

just one question though

lets say i was goin down one of the double blacks, and i fell trying to link my turns or something, are the double black diamonds so steep that i would fall and roll down the mountian for a very long time,
or will i be able to stop my self, get up, and keep going?

im scared i will just end up sliding down the mountain if i fall

heres a link if u wanna take a look at the trails

http://skidiscovery.com/images/maps_images/dbmapb.jpg

i know u cant really tell by looking at a picture so i will have to see them when i get there 
but who knows? maybe they wont be as hard as i think they are?


thanks for any advice guys

-chris


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

I was up at Stratton last week. They have numerous double blacks. On some of them if you fell with any decent speed there was no question that you would not be getting up again for quite some time. Others, didn't seem nearly as bad. Just take a few mellow runs down them at first so you know what to expect, and then let the speed out after you know what your dealing with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

yeah thanks, im gonna go on one of the more mellow ones and just work my way up 

just creeps the hell out of me picturing myself flipping down the mountain like a ragdoll lol

w/e ima try it and hopefully shit goes good

im pretty confident in myself and i just gotta comit to it


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks snowwolf for the great advice

i know i really have to be careful cuz out west, some of those runs arent a joking matter


----------

